# Ist xfree nicht mehr im Portage Tree?

## AlphaBingo

Ich habe gerade nen sync gemacht, und musste mit Schrecken feststellen, dass Portage meinen xfree jetzt auf xorg "updaten" will. Außerdem steht bei mir kein xfree mehr in /usr/portage/x11-base/. Ich habe eben bei meiner Freundin geschaut, sie hatte den xfree noch im Portage tree, aber jetzt, nachdem auch sie gesynct hat, isses weg.

Ist das Absicht? Wäre nicht so begeistert, wenn ich jetzt auf den xorg umsteigen müsste...

----------

## _hephaistos_

is absicht.

oder glaubst du, dass ein "verschwinden" bei SO EINEM paket ein "versehen" sein kann  :Smile: 

für gentoo is jetzt wohl oder übel (ich hab KEIN problem damit) xorg standard & offiziell "supported".

hth,

ciao

PS: sorry für meine "blöde" antwort

----------

## AlphaBingo

Hmm - sch... ... ... ...ade. Seit wann denn? Und gabs dazu irgend eine Newsmeldung oder sowas?

Ach, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

----------

## Deever

 *AlphaBingo wrote:*   

> Wäre nicht so begeistert, wenn ich jetzt auf den xorg umsteigen müsste...

 Dann steig halt nicht um? Ich benutze hier auch noch XFree86 und das wird vermutlich auch so bleiben, bis meine alte Mühle schlappmacht oder als Server umfunktioniert wird... :Smile: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Lenz

Andererseits: Was hindert dich daran, X11 von X.org zu verwenden? Außer ein paar Schriftenordner abändern ist da nicht viel zu tun beim Umstieg, wenn das deine Sorge ist.

----------

## AlphaBingo

Es ist halt so - ich habe eigentlich schon "immer" xfree benutzt. Vllt ist es ja auch einfach die Angst vor dem unbekannten Neuen  :Wink:  Naja, egal, da es beim XServer ganz sinnvoll ist, halbwegs up-to-date zu bleiben, werde ich auf xorg umsteigen. Sonst stell ich in einem halben Jahr fest, dass ich mit einem uralten X rumrödel und wundere mich, warum ich ständig Bugs habe...

So far, danke euch für die informativen Antworten, gute Nacht.

----------

## plate

 *AlphaBingo wrote:*   

> Hmm - sch... ... ... ...ade. Seit wann denn? Und gabs dazu irgend eine Newsmeldung oder sowas?

 Seit dem 1.1., und ja, die Meldung gab es, allerdings extrem gut versteckt. Allerdings war ja schon seit einigen Monaten klar, dass das irgendwann passieren würde.

----------

## c0balt

Funktioniert Xorg den inzwischen mit den ATI-Radeon Treibern?!

Ich hab keine Lust jetzt xorg zu compilen um dann festzustellen das es nicht geht, denn dann könnte ich nichtmal auf xfree zurückgreifen da es nichtmehr im portage tree ist (hätts den hardmasking nicht auch getan?).

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *AlphaBingo wrote:*   

>  Seit wann denn? 

 

seit das XFree68 Projekt ihre Lizenz geändert hat und nicht GPL kompatibel geworden ist, dass dazu führte, dass (fast) alle Distributionen auf xorg umgestigen sind. Und xfree ist da, aber nicht der 4.4 sonder die Versinen <4.4.

Ich hab früher xfree benutzt, heute xorg und ich erkenne keinen Unterschied.

----------

## Hilefoks

Sorry, aber ich wusste garnicht das es ein XFree68 gab!!!

Ach, die 68er   :Wink: 

----------

## c0balt

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Und xfree ist da, aber nicht der 4.4 sonder die Versinen <4.4.

 

sync mal, xorg war schon länger standart, aber jetzt wurden die xfree packages komplett ausm tree gelöscht.

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber ich wusste garnicht das es ein XFree68 gab!!!
> 
> Ach, die 68er Wink

 

hehe, freie liebe - freie software, wo is da schon der unterschied?^^

hat nun zufällig jemand xorg mit den ati treibern laufen? Als xorg-6.8.0 rauskamm funktionierte es bei mir nicht. Und seitdem gabs ja kaum updates, also nehm ich mal an das es immer noch nicht geht?!

----------

## Tazok

Mit 6.8 geht es nicht, aber 6.7 ist ja immernoch in portage ...

----------

## c0balt

 *Tazok wrote:*   

> Mit 6.8 geht es nicht, aber 6.7 ist ja immernoch in portage ...

 

soweit ich mich erinnere gings mit 6.7.0 auch nich   :Question: 

----------

## Tazok

 *c0balt wrote:*   

>  *Tazok wrote:*   Mit 6.8 geht es nicht, aber 6.7 ist ja immernoch in portage ... 
> 
> soweit ich mich erinnere gings mit 6.7.0 auch nich  

 

Doch. Probiers aus.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe auch mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass xfree nicht mehr im Portage ist.

Gerade heute wollte ich wieder auf xfree umsteigen, da sich das xorg Projekt als absolut untauglich für meinen PC herausgestellt hat.

Wenn es überhaupt einmal funktioniert, dann kann ich dank ATI die Grafikkarte nicht komplett nutzen. Und (was die meiste Zeit der Fall ist) xorg stürzt immer ab, wenn ich einen anderen WM als KDE starte. Gnome und XFCE4 fangen an zu laden und danach startet X einfach neu. Dann bleiben alle Browser (ausser Opera) beim Start hängen und ständig will er Updaten und wieder "Downdaten"...

Seit XFree 6.8 ist das ganze noch extrem schlimmer geworden (auch bei 6.8.1). Die einzigst überhaupt ansatzweise taugliche Version war 6.7.

----------

## platinumviper

Ich hab' zwar keine Probleme mit x.org, falls aber jemand das /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree Verzeichnis braucht, kann ich es ihr/ihm mailen (58 KB), es braucht dann nur noch in /usr/local/portage/x11-base ausgepackt zu werden. Bei grösserer Nachfrage stelle ich es ins Netz.

platinumviper

----------

## moe

Es kommt doch nichts weg, im CVS finden sich alle ebuilds, auch inzwischen gelöschte: x11-base/xfree

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

Nun die grosse Preisfrage...

Mein Portage schlaegt ja ein [U] Upgrade vor, nur habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man erst xfree unmergen soll, bevor man zu xorg wechselt...

Was ist denn nun richtig???? Soll ich erst xfree de-installen oder ist es OK, wenn ich mit portage das upgrade mache von xfree-4.3.0-r8 auf xorg ???

Danke im voraus,

Duncan

----------

## pablo_supertux

wow, ich mache täglich ein emerge --sync und gestern abend war xfree noch da, jetzt nicht mehr.

----------

## AlphaBingo

 *Duncan Mac Leod wrote:*   

> Nun die grosse Preisfrage...
> 
> Mein Portage schlaegt ja ein [U] Upgrade vor, nur habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass man erst xfree unmergen soll, bevor man zu xorg wechselt...
> 
> Was ist denn nun richtig???? Soll ich erst xfree de-installen oder ist es OK, wenn ich mit portage das upgrade mache von xfree-4.3.0-r8 auf xorg ???
> ...

 

Also, kurzer Erfahrungsbericht: Ich habe einfach das "Update" laufen lassen, Ergebnis: X startet wie eh und jeh. Muss aber dazu sagen, ich habe ne GeForce, kann also nichts zum Radeon- Problem sagen.

Das einzige was mich stört, ist dass natürlich noch einige Dateien vom XFree rumzuliegen scheinen, fällt mir v.A. in /etc/X11 auf. Aber egal, auf die paar MB (höchstesn) kommt es bei heutigen HDD- Größen von oft mehr als 100 GB (bei mir 110 GB für win+gentoo) eh nicht an.

Also, Umstieg geglückt! Wobei ich es immer noch nicht schön finde, dass XFree einfach so aus dem normalen Tree rausgenommen wurde. Anyway, Gentoo funzt noch, SuSE ist bei mir schon an wesentlich einfacheren Änderungen als einem ersetzen des X-Servers abgenippelt.

Bye,

Bingo

----------

## zinion

Ich hab auf meinem System von Anfang an xorg laufen und es geht wunderbar. Allerdings auch mit nVidia.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

darf man fragen, warum das eBuild überhaupt gelöscht wurde? Im Portage Tree gibt es doch zig tausend eBuilds (auch viele ziemlich unnötige), warum wird dann gerade so ein beliebtes eBuild gekillt?

Ich dachte, Gentoo steht für Auswahl und zwingt niemand eine Software auf? Und wie man liest, scheint es ja User zu geben, bei denen X.org nicht geht, müssen die jetzt extra Portage Overlay verwenden?

ChrisM (X.org 6.8.0)

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Ich dachte, Gentoo steht für Auswahl und zwingt niemand eine Software auf? Und wie man liest, scheint es ja User zu geben, bei denen X.org nicht geht, müssen die jetzt extra Portage Overlay verwenden?

 

Ja, dies wuerde mich auch mal interessieren. Ehrlich gesagt waere ich bei xfree geblieben, anstelle auf xorg zu wechseln...

Klar, ich sehe das mit den geaenderten Lizenzbestimmungen genauso wie der grosse Rest der Community, aber da es ja so viele ebuilds fuer commercial software (z.B. vmware-workstation) gibt, hat es mich gerade bei Gentoo ueberrascht, dass man nun 'gezwungen' wird, nach xorg zu wechseln.

Ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit die Postings bzgl. Probs. mit xorg verfolgt und habe deshalb eher mit gemischten Gefuehlen einem Upgrade gegenueber gestanden. Sicherlich haette ich bei Neu-Installationen in naher Zukunft zu xorg gegriffen, aber noch nicht so frueh...

Ich fand es schon vorher ein wenig unverschaemt, wie es z.B. kurzzeitig bei den nvidia updates vorgefallen war, dass man in die Abhaengigkeiten xorg reinbaute und dass man somit kurzerhand zu xorg 'hingeschubst' werden sollte - dies nenne ich vorsichtig mal eine 'Einschraenkung' in meiner Freiheit als Gentoo-User...

Wuerde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr so darueber denkt, oder wolltet ihr alle unbedingt xfree 'loswerden'  :Wink:  ?

just my 2 cents,

Duncan

----------

## Earthwings

 *Duncan Mac Leod wrote:*   

>  *ChrisM87 wrote:*   Ich dachte, Gentoo steht für Auswahl und zwingt niemand eine Software auf? Und wie man liest, scheint es ja User zu geben, bei denen X.org nicht geht, müssen die jetzt extra Portage Overlay verwenden? 
> 
> Ja, dies wuerde mich auch mal interessieren. Ehrlich gesagt waere ich bei xfree geblieben, anstelle auf xorg zu wechseln...
> 
> Klar, ich sehe das mit den geaenderten Lizenzbestimmungen genauso wie der grosse Rest der Community, aber da es ja so viele ebuilds fuer commercial software (z.B. vmware-workstation) gibt, hat es mich gerade bei Gentoo ueberrascht, dass man nun 'gezwungen' wird, nach xorg zu wechseln.
> ...

 

Auch die XFree Ebuilds wollen gewartet werden, und das ist etwas mehr Arbeit als sie nur im Portage Baum rumliegen zu lassen. Man bräuchte also einen (eher mehr) Entwickler, die sich darum kümmern, das Sicherheitsupdates durchgeführt, Bugs gefixt werden und Abhängigkeiten stimmen. Bei einem Ebuild-Monster wie X{free, org} ist das nichts, was man mal so eben nebenbei macht.

----------

## WiredEd

ich war auch etwas unangenehm überrascht, als ich gesehen habe, dass das alte xfree komplett aus dem portage-tree geflogen ist.

ich habe hier zwei rechner von mir noch im september komplett neu installiert. den einen "wie gewohnt" mit xfree trotz der geänderten lizenzbestimmungen, den anderen probehalber mit x.org

nun laufen beide rechner tadellos, aber dass ich jetzt bei dem einen von xfree auf x.org umsteigen sollte, sofern ich ein update machen will macht mich doch arg stutzig.

den x.org als standard xserver anzubieten (hin zur GPL) ist natürlich vollkommen richtig, aber das alte xfree aus dem tree zu werfen halte ich dann doch etwas für übertrieben. man könnte es ja als deprecated markieren. ansonsten kann ich mich den anderen hier im thread nur anschliessen.

----------

## legine

Hmm, soweit ich weiß wurde xfree schon seit längeren auf einer Version eingefroren. Daraufhin habe ich mich entschlossen auch umzusteigen. Problemlos. Nunja hab ja auch eine Geforce Karte...

Es ist sogar so das Xorg meine alten Xfree konfigurationen weiterbenutzt was sehr angenehm (und unproblematisch) ist.

Das es jetzt herausgenommen wurde bedeutet nicht viel...

Ich wollte mal das OpenOffice binary laden und es warnicht drinne weil es ein großes Sicherheitsloch in den Servereinstellungen hatte...

Ich mein ein Hinweis hätte genügt, aber nein es wurde direkt gelöscht...

(Zumindest habe ich das alles so aufgefasst -> Xfree eingefrohren und Openoffice-bin)

 :Smile: 

Alternativ könnte man bestimmt Xfree wieder einbflegen wenn sich genug leute für die Wartung finden würden.

Freiwillige?

----------

## nexus780

Bin zwar von dem Problem nich betroffen (hab erst mit Gentoo angefangen als Xorg schon drin war, auch wenns am Anfang Probs gab - Abhängigkeiten auf XFree, um genau zu sein *g*), aber ich finde auch, dass es gereicht hätte, wenn die existierenden ebuilds hardmasked geworden wären - dann brauch sie niemand zu pflegen und wer trotzdem bei XFree bleiben will/muss kann sich ja letztlich auch selber von den ihrer Seite die Sachen saugen  :Wink: 

----------

## humi

Was eigentlich zählt, ist doch die erzielbare Leistung.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen nehmen sich xfree und xorg nichts.

Für ATI-Kartenbesitzer ist es einfach nervig geworden => es werden nur noch die nötigsten Updates gemacht, da es sonst zum dauernden Up- und Downgraden von xorg kommt. Was natürlich auch heiß: mehr lesen um zu wissen was wichtige Updates sind.  :Confused: 

Für Single-Monitorsysteme bietet sich der Standart-xorg-Treiber an (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=275389 Updateprobleme gelöst, incl. DRI). Für mich leider nicht, da ich noch keine Lösung für Multimonitoring an der Dockingstation gefunden habe.

Spielen und ATI sind derzeit eh nur mit M$-Systemen vereinbar (Linuxtreiber liefert nur die halbe Framerate), d.h. für den Laptop heißt es also warten auf ATI egal ob xfree oder xorg (Treiber sind bei beiden Xservern gleich langsam).

Für mich ist der Abschied von xfree kein Verlust. Es laufen beide Systeme stabil ATI-Laptop mit xorg-6.7 und nvidia-PC mit xorg-6.8.  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> ich war auch etwas unangenehm überrascht, als ich gesehen habe, dass das alte xfree komplett aus dem portage-tree geflogen ist.

 

Seit fünf Monaten überrascht!?  :Wink:  Es macht übrigens Sinn, daß XFree komplett rausgeflogen ist. Verbliebe es hart maskiert in Portage, würden diejenigen, die den Knall vor fünf Monaten nicht gehört haben, bei einem Sicherheitsloch, daß dann selbstverständlich nicht gefixt würde, vermutlich am lautesten jammern, warum ihnen denn niemand Bescheid gegeben hat.

----------

## nexus780

Naja, wer ein hardmasked package benutzt muss sich auch selber aufm Laufenden halten, insofern hätten potentielle Jammerer kein Recht zu jammern - was natürlich niemanden hindert *fg*

Aber für sowas wie das entgültige Entfernen von xfree wäre doch was Gutes für gentoo-announce (die Mailingliste) eigentlich, gabs vor ner Weile mal nen Thread - die Liste könnte derzeit eigentlich auch GLSA heißen *grinsel*

Falls es drin war und ichs nur schon vergessen hab tschuldigung  :Smile: 

----------

## c0balt

hmmmm

ich hab grad versuch xorg zu emergen, und das meckert wegen nem Block durch "app-text/dgs". Blöderweise gibts das package dgs garnicht o_0

das mit dem standartreiber werd ich mal probieren, 3D zeug brauch ich eh nicht unter linux..

----------

## nexus780

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> hmmmm
> 
> ich hab grad versuch xorg zu emergen, und das meckert wegen nem Block durch "app-text/dgs". Blöderweise gibts das package dgs garnicht o_0

 

Hab grad nachgeschaut, in packages.gentoo.org isses auch net (hab mich durchgeklickt über categories) --> Bugzilla wartet auf dich  :Wink: 

----------

## humi

```
emerge -C dgs
```

löst das Problem

----------

## legine

Hmm, solltet irgendjemand wirklich an them thema interesiert sein und wirklich sich über das fehlen der Xfree packadges aufregen.

hier ist der  Englishe Thread zu dem thema. Falls ihr interesse habt gleichgesinnte zu suchen   :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

